# Traveling to Mexico looking for a reputable travel agent



## usabug (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife and I will be traveling to Mexico in May and looking to plan a vacation. We have an itinerary working with a tour company, but after we dug into the company a little we noticed several people posting Scam Alerts about that company. Can anybody recommend a reputable travel agency to contact?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

usabug said:


> My wife and I will be traveling to Mexico in May and looking to plan a vacation. We have an itinerary working with a tour company, but after we dug into the company a little we noticed several people posting Scam Alerts about that company. Can anybody recommend a reputable travel agency to contact?


Where do you want to go?


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

I can tell you some companies for getting flights:

One stop website...skyscanner.com

And the discount airlines from Mexico...interjet.com

Also internal flights in Mexico... tarmexico.com


Tips:

Prices on Interjet from the US is more expensive then the Mexican equivalent. I used the US site to piggyback the translation of the Mexican one and saved 80 USA$


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My advice is that you consult a travel agent in your home city which/whom has a good reputation for travel planning. Prior experience booking travel in Mexico is always helpful, but a good travel agent without that prior experience should be able to accomplish what you need. I'd personally steer clear of online-only travel booking websites. I'd look for a 'brick and mortar' travel agency. If AeroMexico serves a departure city convenient to you the package tour department of that airline can be of help. You might want to cross-post your question(s) to a web forum which focuses on travel, such as the Lonely Planet Thorntree Mexico Travel Forum. Best of luck with the trip planning.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

usabug said:


> My wife and I will be traveling to Mexico in May and looking to plan a vacation. We have an itinerary working with a tour company, but after we dug into the company a little we noticed several people posting Scam Alerts about that company. Can anybody recommend a reputable travel agency to contact?


I think your best bet would be to get info/advise from a local NOB travel agency in your home town. They will tend to not be a scam. BTW, where are you going in Mexico?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Since the op are expats in Singapore they may not be NOB.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

citlali said:


> Since the op are expats in Singapore they may not be NOB.


Yup, just noticed that.  Maybe you and the Dawg know some good agencies in the Lakeside area, if these plan to go that way?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

In the Lakeside area.......a good agency is Charter Club Tours. I've used them when we had guests and they have good guides and reliable drivers. Most recently, around Christmas.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry coondawgs we do not use travel agencies, I make all the arrangements.
By the way there was an article this morning in the Informador warning people about Internet travel agencies as many are fraudulent so the OP is smart to ask for referrences.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*Travel agency*

I do not know whether this agency is reputable. However, you couldn't visit a finer place in Mexico than Guanajuato.

I googled Guanajuato Callejoneadas and came up with a website for Guanajuato Travels. They claim to be a travel agency.


----------

